# Auger housing cockeyed



## dmm26 (Oct 29, 2017)

I took my blower apart to put new belts on, put it back together and now the auger housing is cockeyed from the handles. 
I loosened the bolts off and got a friend to push down on the housing and tighten the bolts and its still off kilter.

I looked underneath to see if I bent anything and all looks good.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

One of my toros had a twisted auger housing; the impeller housing was actually rotated relative to the auger section.



I had to grind off the welds, bang it back into shape (had to rotate < 1/8") & re-weld. I assume that it had a pretty traumatic event for it to be twisted like that.


----------



## dmm26 (Oct 29, 2017)

It was a flat tire.....

It's super knobby and so the rubber held it up enough that I didn't think that would be the problem.

Always check the easy things first...


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Sounds like something is pinched, check the auger pulley brake is properly positioned if equipped.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

dmm26 said:


> It was a flat tire.....
> 
> It's super knobby and so the rubber held it up enough that I didn't think that would be the problem.
> 
> Always check the easy things first...


dodged a bullet there!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

DriverRider said:


> Sounds like something is pinched, check the auger pulley brake is properly positioned if equipped.


was thinking same thing until he oposted flat tire.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

if you have a model and pictures it would help


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

dmm26 said:


> It was a flat tire.....
> 
> It's super knobby and so the rubber held it up enough that I didn't think that would be the problem.
> 
> Always check the easy things first...





DriverRider said:


> Sounds like something is pinched, check the auger pulley brake is properly positioned if equipped.





orangputeh said:


> was thinking same thing until he oposted flat tire.


haha, you got him.


----------

